# Piping tables and dimensions



## رمزة الزبير (20 نوفمبر 2010)

من يعمل في مجال الأنابيب يحتاج عند التصميم إلى المسافات بينها وأبعادها.
نرفق ملفات مضغوطة تحوي رسومات AutoCAD عن ذلك.


----------



## محمد الاكرم (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهودات والاعمال الهامة
وفقك الله


----------



## رمزة الزبير (20 نوفمبر 2010)

نرفق الملفات الأخيرة


----------



## تولين (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك وجزاكي الخير


----------

